
Brailleplot – a simple program that prints x,y coords in braille to stdout - emgram769
https://p.teknik.io/OJJA1
======
emgram769
here's a pic of the expected output
[https://u.teknik.io/QWvJx.png](https://u.teknik.io/QWvJx.png)

